# Läuft Most Wanted (altes) auf meinem PC?



## Deathnero (31. Juli 2014)

*Läuft Most Wanted (altes) auf meinem PC?*

Guten Tag Liebe Community,

erstmal: Ich habe mir gerade Most Wanted für PC bei Amazon bestellt, morgen ists da C:

Ich kenne aus meiner Kindheit das Spiel, und ich vermisse es, mit dem BMW rumzucruisen und nebenbei Musik zu hören. Die neuen NFS-Spiele sind ja nur Abbilder wie sich EA verhält und sprechen mir somit nicht zu.

Leider hab ich zu spät gesehen (jaaa, war dumm von mir) ,dass man das Spiel nicht auf Full-HD zocken kann. Unter anderem auch auf andere Auflösungen nicht spielbar ist?
Ich möchte mich lediglich vorbereiten, daher:

Könnt ihr mir Tipps und Tricks geben/zeigen?
Gibt es Tricks, abgesehen vom 32 fachen Super-AA, um die Grafik auf dem PC aufzuhübschen?

Wichtig: Ich bin nicht Grafikgeil! Mir würde es schon reichen das Spiel "spielen" zu können (<60fps)

Ich bedanke mich für jede Antwort


----------



## drebbin (31. Juli 2014)

Es gibt ein Tool mit dem man das Spiel auf 1080p einstellen kann. Müsstest aber mal selber suchen,bin am Smartphone.

Zum auf hübschen könntest du den Klassiker SweetFX nutzen und damit nach eigenem Geschmack das Spiel auf polieren.

Ferner kannst du probieren ob das Gedosato-Tool funktioniert. MW ist ja schließlich DX9. Dann könntest du vlt sogar auf UHD zocken....wenn es funktioniert.


----------



## cultraider (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Läuft Most Wanted (altes) auf meinem PC?*

Schau mal hier nach.....

WSGF | "Wider is Better"

mehr lässt mein proxy hier leider nicht zu


----------



## Deathnero (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Läuft Most Wanted (altes) auf meinem PC?*

Danke Cultraider, ist mehr als ausreichend 

Drebbin danke für die Anwort.

Mal anders:
Aber ohne Tools läuft das Spiel auch, oder?

mf, nero


----------



## beercarrier (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Läuft Most Wanted (altes) auf meinem PC?*

an dem spiel bin ich auch schon gescheitert. bei mit liefs mit win7 64bit problemlos, nur es gibt halt keine 16:9 auflösung. im internet gibt es teilweise solche resolution changer, die die keine viren waren hab ich probiert und keins hat was gebracht. also entweder es zerrt mir das bild oder die auflösung wurde nicht geändert, so das ich die 4:3 schwarzen balken links und rechts hatte.
aber viel erfolg, wenn du ne lsg findest bitte hier posten.
mfg


----------



## Painkiller (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Läuft Most Wanted (altes) auf meinem PC?*

Es gibt ein paar gute Mods dafür. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-grafik-mod-fuer-need-speed-most-wanted.html
Need For Speed Most Wanted Wie ihr die Grafik auf 2012 Niveau bringt


----------



## nur (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Läuft Most Wanted (altes) auf meinem PC?*

Hier findest viele nützliche Infos zu.auch ist dort ein Breitbild Tool. NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Rivals, World, Most Wanted


----------



## Deathnero (12. August 2014)

*AW: Läuft Most Wanted (altes) auf meinem PC?*

Danke sehr für die vielen Antworten 

Das Spiel läuft, sogar gut. Zwar hab ich kein Full-HD aber mt 32 fachem Edge-detected SMAA siehts wirklich fein aus. Noch dazu die Texturen x64 fach und nun sieht echt alles wirklich fein aus.

Für ein damaliges Spiel hammer Grafik, und man merkt das man sich dort noch Mühe gegeben hat (Story )

Darf geschlossen werden !


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Läuft Most Wanted (altes) auf meinem PC?*

Auch wenn's bereits ausreichend beantwortet wurde: Mir hat der MW Resolutionchanger von NFS-Planet sehr geholfen  NFS-Planet Download


----------

